# handyman?



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Oconomowoc said:


> Simple, you don't do it. Who makes more money the guy fiddling around with discontinued flooring or they guy caulking a tub surround?
> 
> The same day service guy (Dale is his name) is working on doubling his money because I beat into his thick skull that showing up to a house at $150 a crack 4-6 times a day is manageable, it's controllable. Controlled things become predictable. Predictable things can be planned for. All of this leads to better margins.
> 
> ...


So Dale is now a specialist that performs 10 tasks. There is still a market for a good handyman. 
I did some sub contracting for a handyman business back in the early 2k's. We billed out at $85 an hour and had a waiting list. If I had to spend five hours hunting down a piece of laminate to repair a floor, the client paid for those five hours. I would present it to the client in exactly those terms. Generally they chose to do the legwork.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My problem doing the handyman work is changing directions every day. Different tools, materials, planks, no planks, fasteners, etc.

Drives me nuts. Plus around here they want to pay 100 bucks to install a door.

I do a lot of handyman work, but price it as a GC. And only do one thing a day or one jobsite with multiple things when I do.

I have enough problems swapping from siding one day, custom shower doors one day, dry rot 2 days, back to siding, then install a door, then paint, then...

Can't imagine three completely different things a day at different jobsites.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

I try to line up like tasks together. Like drywall repairs, painting etc. This allows me to go to three to five places in a day. It's also helpful to keep everyone informed.

Most of the time if I can get to 3 places I'm doing well....I keep on going lists for my client's, and ask them to do the same. I only have have repeats and word of mouth through a recommendation. I will block time, days for larger projects. But that may require a service call before and or after getting to site.

It can be a curse and a blessing to always be doing something different.

I'm lucky that my geographical range is very limited, and I have supplier options very close. 

Surely I have and probably could make better money with something else. But
At my age and time in my life it's a good fit. And most of the time I enjoy what I do. 

Sometimes I can even help someone that really needs it...


----------

